# geotagging mit Canon Eos 30D



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab eine Canon Eos 30D und geh demnächst auf Reise mit der Kamera. Nun würde ich in der Zeit gerne meine Bilder mit Geotags versehen.
Kennt einer ein Gerät für diese kamera das mir die Arbeit mit einem externen Geotagger ersparen würde. ich hab schon dannach gesucht nur werd ich nicht so ganz fündig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sepp05 (2. März 2009)

Also ich hab mich mal eben kurz informiert ! Ganz abwegig ist deine Idee nicht!

Bin direkt auf den "ATP Photo Finder" (*klick*) gestoßen. Hab das so verstanden, als müsstest du dann die Speicherkarte aus der Kamera nehmen, sie in das Gerät stecken und damit werden den Bildern die Positionsdaten verpasst... Wäre etwas umständlich, weil man das ja noch am selben Ort machen müsste!?


Dein Problem wird auch sein, dass die 30D mit einer CompactFlash-Karte arbeitet und das von mir gefundene Gerät eine SD-Karte schluckt 

Mehr kann ich dazu jetzt auch nicht sagen - es gibt aber sicherlich eine passende Lösung!

lg


/edit
Sorry ich habs kapiert: Das Gerät synchronisiert sich zeitlich mit deiner Kamera und nimmt ständig deine Position auf. Danach weiß es, wann du wo gewesen bist und kann über die Uhrzeit den Bildern die Positionsdaten zuweisen.


----------



## akrite (2. März 2009)

sepp05 hat gesagt.:


> Dein Problem wird auch sein, dass die 30D mit einer CompactFlash-Karte arbeitet und das von mir gefundene Gerät eine SD-Karte schluckt


 Laut Website wird die 30D unterstützt , nur nicht mit der kleinen und kostengünstigeren Version, der große Adapter schluckt mehr Formate - zumindest laut Abb.


----------



## sepp05 (2. März 2009)

Stimmt also nach dem 5. mal anschauen glaub ich, dass es dazu noch eine Docking-Station gibt, in die du erst dein PhotoFinder Mini rein steckst und danach die Speicherkarte der Kamera...

Auf der Grafik scheint mir das zumindest so:
http://photofinder.atpinc.com/images/PhotoFinder_mini_long.jpg

Und es steht deutlich 30D im technical support bzw. auf der einen Grafik ist auch eine CF-Karte abgebildet... Eigentlich wär das auch sinnlos - nur für SD-Karten...

Ich denke, das ist genau das richtige - Müsste man schauen, ob es da vllt. noch bessere/günstigere Konkurenzprodukte gibt...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2009)

Hi,
Danke! Werd mir das Teil mal ansehen. Das einzigste was ich gefunden habe war ein teil bei Ebay für die D40.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (15. März 2009)

Da mir gerade ein Kurzbericht in die Hand fiel : photoGPS von Jobo wurde neben dem ATP Photo Finder genannt.

Während der Photo Finder ein kontinuierlicher GPS-Logger ist, der dann quasi die Geodaten auf Basis des Fotodatums einschreibt, speichert der photoGPS seinen Geotag beim Fotoschuß, welcher dann im zweiten Schritt auf dem PC in die Metadaten des Bildes übertragen werden.

Beide Geräte haben aber den Nachteil, dass die Geotags erst im zweiten Arbeitsschritt eingetragen werden, vorteilig ist aber der Preis. Die teure sofortSchreib-Variante wäre die mit dem Canon WLAN-Adapter WFT-E3 und einem GPS-Empfänger ( wie zB Dawntech di-GPS ). Der Adapter ist eigentlich nur dazu da, einen USB-Anschluß für den GPS-Empfänger bereit zu stellen. Und wenn dieser WLAN-Adapter da wäre, hätte man auch eine große Auswahl zu anderen GPS-Empfängern. Teuer Teuer.

mfg chmee


----------



## akrite (15. März 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> photoGPS von Jobo wurde neben dem ATP Photo Finder genannt.


... die photoGPS-Lösung gefällt mir besonders gut, da kompakt, lange Laufzeit und einfach zu bedienen. Der Preis von ca.125,- ist OK. Wie gesagt, der Formfaktor wäre für mich ausschlaggebend, man schleppt ja schon genug mit sich rum ...


----------



## GPSMan (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,

1. Die Canon 30D hat keine GPS-Schnittstelle. Sie kann keine GPS-Informationen direkt annhemen und in die EXIF von JPEG oder RAW schreiben. 

2. Dies geht - wie oben richtig bemerkt - bei einigen Canons über den passenden WFT-E (40D, 50D, 1D, 1Ds, 5D, 7D, zumindest in den aktuellen "Mark"-Versionen). Speziell dafür gibt es nur den "Dawntech di-GPS USB" am Markt.

3. Bei einigen Nikon DSLR geht es einfacher (D5000, D90, D200, D300, D700, D2x bis D3x). Dort ist die Fernauslöser-Buchse auch GPS-Schnittstelle.

4. Die Geotagger von Jobo oder Billora sind keine vollwertigen GPS-Empfänger. Das Geotagging hängt von einem Server ab, der über das Internet aus den gesammelten GPS-Rohdaten GPS-Positionen errechnen muss. Pro Foto wird ein Rohdatensatz per Signal über den Mittelkontakt des Blitzschuhs ausgelös (oder per Hand). 

5. Ich würde da doch einen "normalen" universellen GPS-Logger und eine Geotagging-Software bevorzugen. Ausser ich habe eine GPS-ready Nikon und kann einen Geotagger mit Zusätzlichen Funktionen nutzen (zB. Solmeta Geotagger N2 Kompass) 

Siehe auch DSLR-Forum
und viele Hinweise und Softwaretipps zu Geotagging hier


----------

